# Top 10 Private Medical Colleges In Lahore



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

Ranking is based on Affiliated Hospitals including (no.of patients,advance Machinery such as MRI,CT SCAN etc,no.of beds),College location,Campus view,Campus life,no.of Batches,Faculty,Research & social activities.

Top 10 Private Medical Colleges in Lahore are as follow:
1)CMH
2)LMDC
3)Shalimar
4)FMH
5)Sharif
6)Wah Medical
7)Akhtar Saeed
8)Central Park
9)Avicenna
10)Rashid Latif


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

WMC after Sharif? no way.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> Ranking is based on Affiliated Hospitals including (no.of patients,advance Machinery such as MRI,CT SCAN etc,no.of beds),College location,Campus view,Campus life,no.of Batches,Faculty,Research & social activities.
> 
> Top 10 Private Medical Colleges in Lahore are as follow:
> 1)CMH
> ...


That is the funniest ranking I have ever seen.

LMDC above Shalamar. LOL, you are definitely kidding. And, even CMH is in turmoil because it isn't affiliated with UHS anymore. 

Here's the ranking which is very fair and, is the most logical:

1. Shalamar
2. CMH
3. FMH
4. Sharif
5. LMDC
6. AMDC
7. CPMC
8. Rashid Latif
9. Avicenna
10. All the rest.

P.S Wah Medical College isn't in Lahore. If it was, I would place it right after CMH and before FMH. Period!


----------



## pessimist boy (Nov 13, 2015)

i liked this.....:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

I think Lmdc would be 3rd rank...shalimar would be 2nd rank....but i agree with this ranking also bcz of last year merit of medical colleges....shalimar has none no. of batches so Lmdc may be 2nd rank bcz it has most no. of batches....:cool!:


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

Shalimar would be 2nd rank....but i did not mention bcz it still has not even a single batch came out....but on the other hand Lmdc has most no. of batches and it is the first private medical college so i preferred Old is GOLD...and other thing is that Lmdc has top and most running hospitals(Doctor hospital,Surgimed hospital and Gurkki trust hospital) in lhr as compared to shalimar which is affiliated to only a single shalimar hospital...


- - - Updated - - -

MRI machine is also not available in shalimar medical hospital...although shalimar hospital is very good...you may disagree with my ranking...its your right to disagree with me...


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

@Masterh shalimar's first batch hasnt passed out yet???


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

baby doll said:


> @Masterh shalimar's first batch hasnt passed out yet???


Shalamar was established in 2009. At least one batch should be out by now.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Corruption is really what tarnishes LMDC's name.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I've heard of malpractice in LMDC's hospitals and that many LMDC graduates prefer to do their house jobs etc in other hospitals. The rampant donations have caused LMDC's results to plummet as well. However, many rumors do end up being hyperbole and the authenticity of this info can only be confirmed by people who have witnessed these things themselves. 

One thing that can be said with surety is, LMDC isn't as good as it once was. Though the college still deserves a ranking above many others.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> Shalimar would be 2nd rank....but i did not mention bcz it still has not even a single batch came out....but on the other hand Lmdc has most no. of batches and it is the first private medical college so i preferred Old is GOLD...and other thing is that Lmdc has top and most running hospitals(Doctor hospital,Surgimed hospital and Gurkki trust hospital) in lhr as compared to shalimar which is affiliated to only a single shalimar hospital...
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Haha, one batch is already out and the other will be out by the end of this year. 
LMDC only uses Ghurki Hospital as its teaching hospital and rest are just names associated with it, Surgimed and Doctors Hospital are not used for teaching

Shalamar has two teaching hospitals associated with it, Shalamar Hospital and Fauji Foundation Hospital, Lahore. Both are teaching hospitals. 

As for MRI, a State of the Art Diagnostic Center which includes MRI, PET CT, CT 64 Slice, Interventional Radiology Suite, Fluoroscopy etc, is under construction at the moment, and will be completed in 9 months. MRI machine is purchased but, is yet to arrive but, all the other machines are already there and were bought brand new, a few months ago. 

KEMU and SIMS also does not have an MRI, does that make them any lesser? That is funny. Medical Students and even House Officers have nothing to do with an MRI.

But, Shalamar is getting a 1.5 Tesla MRI in a few months, its already bought. But in the meanwhile, for its patients Shalamar has a deal with Al Razi Health Center and Aznostics for MRI outsourcing. 

Get your facts straight, kid.

- - - Updated - - -



baby doll said:


> @Masterh shalimar's first batch hasnt passed out yet???


First batch is OUT.

- - - Updated - - -



pessimist boy said:


> i liked this.....:thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I think Lmdc would be 3rd rank...shalimar would be 2nd rank....but i agree with this ranking also bcz of last year merit of medical colleges....shalimar has none no. of batches so Lmdc may be 2nd rank bcz it has most no. of batches....:cool!:


Funny! Shalamar has one batch out, and the other will be out by the start of next year.

- - - Updated - - -



pessimist boy said:


> i liked this.....:thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I think Lmdc would be 3rd rank...shalimar would be 2nd rank....but i agree with this ranking also bcz of last year merit of medical colleges....shalimar has none no. of batches so Lmdc may be 2nd rank bcz it has most no. of batches....:cool!:


It is not about the number of batches that are out, its about the quality of institute. Shalamar has the best hospital for medical education in the province. 

Shalamar even gets referred patients from CMH and LMDC. Shalamar has the best consultants in the city.


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

Shalimar also use only Shalimar hospital as its teaching hospital...Now if you want to compare Gurkki trust with Shalimar hospital....I am ready with evidence...this is the statistic evidence of Gurki trust hospital in accordance to latest machinery and no. of patients...

Completion of Spine Centre.
Installation of Latest MRI
Installation of Latest CT Scan
Establishment of "Real Time PCR Lab" on modern basis.
Installation of Computerized Radiography System (CXR) in Radiology Department
Installation of "Operating Microscope" for Eye Department cost of Rs. 03 Million
Provision of 'Dual Electric Supply' for the hospital to ensure uninterrupted Electrical Supply.
Installation of new "Ventilator with built-in Incubator" for Paediatrics Nursery Intensive care unit.
VIE SYSTEM Installed, for uninterrupted Oxygen supply to operation Theaters, ICU, NICU and Emergency Department on 24th March 2010.
"EVENING SPECIALIST CLINICS" started on for the unreached and under privileged population of the area.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> Shalimar also use only Shalimar hospital as its teaching hospital...Now if you want to compare Gurkki trust with Shalimar hospital....I am ready with evidence...this is the statistic evidence of Gurki trust hospital in accordance to latest machinery and no. of patients...
> 
> 
> Completion of Spine Centre.
> ...


Dude, you are very funny.

First of all, you know absolutely nothing about Shalamar. Both Shalamar and Fauji Foundation Hospital are TEACHING hospitals of Shalamar. How do I know it? Because I studied in Shalamar, so don't tell me what Shalamar is and what it isn't.

And all that copy paste that you have just done, Shalamar has all those facilities already in place, and in fact better facilities. Besides, Shalamar hospital is in the heart of Lahore city and is a recognized Tertiary Hospital of Government of Punjab, while Ghurki is in Tajpura village. Shalamar gets the most number of patients in any private sector hospital in Punjab.


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree.....but LMDC ranking is due its education level,faculty,affiliated hospitals,social activities and campus view and hostel environment....not due to its its corruption....I think if Lmdc wants to beat CMH it should stop this kind of illegal acts...:thumbsup:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar has a Cardiac Center, Gastroenterology and Hepatology Center (The Biggest of any in Central Punjab), SIDER (Sakina Institute of Diabetology and Endocrinology Research) which is National Center of Excellence, HOC Reconstruction and Plastic Surgery Research Institute (in collaboration with Houston, Texas association of Plastic and Reconstructive surgeons), Khawaja Sharif Eye Center which is the best private eye institute in Central Punjab and much much more, a Diagnostic Center and Cancer Center will be completed by next year. 
A transplant institute is also in the plans to be implemented in the next 5 years.

- - - Updated - - -



shaheryar harni said:


> I agree.....but LMDC ranking is due its education level,faculty,affiliated hospitals,social activities and campus view and hostel environment....not due to its its corruption....I think if Lmdc wants to beat CMH it should stop this kind of illegal acts...:thumbsup:


Educational level? You should rather go to UHS website and see the results of MBBS and BDS of LMDC, while Shalamar consistently gets upwards of 90%, LMDC almost always is in the bracket of worst results 50 to 70%. 

Social activities? Shalamar has two events or more almost every month including 3 to 4 national level events every year, also concerts (this year it was Soch Band) and all sorts of events. Shalamar and Fauji Foundation are way way better than LMDC's institutes that I believe there is no comparison. 

You should visit the Shalamars girls hostel, it is easily the best hostel for girls in our country. Shalamar has the most modern campus of all, easily.


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

its yr point of view bcz you are studied in Shalimar medical college..I agree that shalimar medical is wonderful....but batches also matters....you can't compare one batch with 13 or 14 batches with each other....and lmdc has attached with one of the most running hospitals in lahore..

- - - Updated - - -

Can you tell me Shalimar hospital has how many beds???

- - - Updated - - -

And you are telling me that all the latest machinery in shalimar hospital are in under contruction....but lmdc's affiliated hospitals have already all the latest machinery and 600-900 patients per day in each hospital...

- - - Updated - - -

it is not only the criteria.....if you consider this criteria than avicenna is also much better than shalimar but all knows about avicenna educational level....


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> its yr point of view bcz you are studied in Shalimar medical college..I agree that shalimar medical is wonderful....but batches also matters....you can't compare one batch with 13 or 14 batches with each other....and lmdc has attached with one of the most running hospitals in lahore..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Lol. Mate, you clearly know nothing about the field of medicine. 

Batches matter? So you are telling me that "Oh I have a 60s Corolla, its better than your Brand New BMW 7 Series, because old is gold". Seriously mate, you are talking like that. 

Beds? So you want to count beds? What if the beds are empty? Lol. Seriously? Shalamar has 750 beds including both hospitals and will eclipse 1000 in the next 18 months with the best bed occupancy in the private sector in Punjab. 

Haha, who told you that number? First of all the exclude Doctors Hospital and Surgimed from that list because they are teaching hospitals of LMDC. Ghurki is the only teaching hospital. 

As far as Shalamar Hospital is concerned, only in OPD alone there are more than 3500 patients per day on average, excluding Emergency, Referred patients and Indoor Admissions. Fauji Foundation is a totally FREE hospital and sees more than 1500 patients in OPD alone on average per day. In addition, there are medical camps and out station clinics. 

It has all the facilities and even better facilities, MRI has been purchased and will be here in a few months. Rest every thing is there functional, and even better facilities will be inducted when the diagnostic center will be completed next year.

- - - Updated - - -



shaheryar harni said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> it is not only the criteria.....if you consider this criteria than avicenna is also much better than shalimar but all knows about avicenna educational level....


Are you high? Honestly, if you look at the results of MBBS, then Avicenna thrashes LMDC literally out of the park. Please be sensible. You are still a kid who has not even stepped into the field of medicine, and you are arguing with me. Like seriously?


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

[Shalamar even gets referred patients from CMH and LMDC. Shalamar has the best consultants in the city.]

Shalimar also use only Shalimar hospital as its teaching hospital...Now if you want to compare Gurkki trust with Shalimar hospital....I am ready with evidence...this is the statistic evidence of Gurki trust hospital in accordance to latest machinery and no. of patients...

Completion of Spine Centre.
Installation of Latest MRI
Installation of Latest CT Scan
Establishment of "Real Time PCR Lab" on modern basis.
Installation of Computerized Radiography System (CXR) in Radiology Department
Installation of "Operating Microscope" for Eye Department cost of Rs. 03 Million
Provision of 'Dual Electric Supply' for the hospital to ensure uninterrupted Electrical Supply.
Installation of new "Ventilator with built-in Incubator" for Paediatrics Nursery Intensive care unit.
VIE SYSTEM Installed, for uninterrupted Oxygen supply to operation Theaters, ICU, NICU and Emergency Department on 24th March 2010.
"EVENING SPECIALIST CLINICS" started on for the unreached and under privileged population of the area.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> [Shalamar even gets referred patients from CMH and LMDC. Shalamar has the best consultants in the city.]
> 
> Shalimar also use only Shalimar hospital as its teaching hospital...Now if you want to compare Gurkki trust with Shalimar hospital....I am ready with evidence...this is the statistic evidence of Gurki trust hospital in accordance to latest machinery and no. of patients...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lol. :roll:

- - - Updated - - -



shaheryar harni said:


> I agree.....but LMDC ranking is due its education level,faculty,affiliated hospitals,social activities and campus view and hostel environment....not due to its its corruption....I think if Lmdc wants to beat CMH it should stop this kind of illegal acts...:thumbsup:


Even FMH and Sharif are better than LMDC, which means it literally has no comparison with Shalamar, which is the best private college under UHS, undisputedly.


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

only GURKKI trust hospital has 700 beds infact as compare to both (shalimar hospital and fouji hospital) and will more increasing within in the few months.....

- - - Updated - - -

hahahaa....i know you are baised because you are a student of shalimar medical college.....


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shaheryar harni said:


> only GURKKI trust hospital has 700 beds infact as compare to both (shalimar hospital and fouji hospital) and will more increasing within in the few months.....


Hahaha. What is the bed occupancy of Ghurki Hospital? Not even half of Shalamar or Fauji's. 

Don't tell me, a hospital with 1000 empty beds is better than a hospital with 900 occupied beds. Your argument is very funny. And, as immature as your argument is, Shalamar still has more beds for teaching than LMDC. 

Honestly, that argument was very silly. 

- - - Updated - - -



shaheryar harni said:


> hahahaa....i know you are baised because you are a student of shalimar medical college.....


I am not biased. Not even a single person on this thread supported your silly claim.


----------



## pessimist boy (Nov 13, 2015)

Lmdc stands side by side with shalimar....:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

I agree....


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

pessimist boy said:


> Lmdc stands side by side with shalimar....:thumbsup:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I agree....


Side by Side? 
Lol, seriously? 

It's like comparing a Porsche Panamera to Toyota Corolla. :roll:


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Seriously comparing Shalimar and LMDC is a joke...


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Is there any thread about shalimar co-curricular activities events etc? If there is plz give the link


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> Is there any thread about shalimar co-curricular activities events etc? If there is plz give the link


There is a page on Facebook called "Shalamarians Official", see it. Also, the official college page on FB gives a lot of information about the extra curriculars in SMDC.


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

true


----------



## pessimist boy (Nov 13, 2015)

I supported this ranking...bcz i have visited all the colleges and i found lmdc's faculty and envirnment much better than all the medical colleges including shalimar... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Shalamar is quite young as compared to LMDC, But nonetheless it has more potential than any private college in Pakistan. It is streamlined on education and merit only, not swayed by money at all like LMDC. It has better teaching hospitals, Better education, better scholarships, better merit, better everything, I think comparing LMDC to FMH is reasonable, Comparing LMDC with Shalamar is stupidity at its finest. Right now Shalamar is at the top of the medical food chain, With the affiliation of CMH with NUMS, Shalamar has come right at the top.
I would characterize Shalamar as an institute which really does think of the education as its ideals.


----------



## pessimist boy (Nov 13, 2015)

I supported this thread....very fair ranking....:thumbsup:


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

pessimist boy said:


> I supported this thread....very fair ranking....:thumbsup:


Haha. Lol! 
Sometimes, there is no end to delusions. :roll:

Apki Marzi "Pessimist Boy" 

Adios.


----------



## shaheryar harni (Nov 12, 2015)

this is official up to dated website of shalimar medical college.....according to this attached to only one hospital "Shalimar Hospital" which is only 400 beded hospital...this is statistical evidence...not biased man just provide statistical data...as given below...latest machinery like MRI is also not present...:thumbsup:...And for your kind information Shalimar hospital is not even included in top 5 hospitals in private sector...in accordance of machinery,no.of patients and fame...be Realistic....
I agree with standard of education in shalimar but it is quite young....it still needs 5 to 6 years experience to gain 2nd Rank...

- - - Updated - - -

For your kind information the Principal of LMDC is the Owner of Doctor's Hospital...AND they also uses all the three hospitals.....


----------



## pessimist boy (Nov 13, 2015)

Almost 1200 beds are present in (Gurkki trust,surgimed,doctor hospitals) and most successfully running hospitals in private sector....with latest machinery...Accorfing to my information Doctor Hospital introduced such latest machinery which is not even present in other hospitals of lahore...and competing with international standards....That why LMDC gains 2nd rank not only due its educational level,hand to hand clinical skills but also due to its most successfully running hospitals in lahore both in private and government sectors...:cool!::cool!:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I assume that you guys are still young and getting the hang of what you consider a good college, Its good that you think that your college is the best (For you) but reality is quite different than opinions. Majority on the forum thinks Shalamar deserves the top spot and it does.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahaha how the hell did LMDC came above Shalamar and you've even included Wah Medical in list of privates in Lahore when its located near Islamabad. 
This list is completely illogical.

If you want to advertise your LMDC then you can start another thread for that where you mention its good points but dont post a biased ranking which you just invented 5 days ago. Adios Amigos !


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shalamar 1st merit list is out..... last merit is 82.64...who got admission...merit will come down inshallah in next lists..be hopeful


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> Hahahaha how the hell did LMDC came above Shalamar and you've even included Wah Medical in list of privates in Lahore when its located near Islamabad.
> This list is completely illogical.
> 
> If you want to advertise your LMDC then you can start another thread for that where you mention its good points but dont post a biased ranking which you just invented 5 days ago. Adios Amigos !


lol, thinking just the same. I had the same notion about LMDC a few months ago but visiting different colleges and learning from the seniors and the faculty about the general overview completely changed my perspective. These guys might have gotten admission in LMDC and now they want to justify their reasons by creating a list that benefits them, Clever but not THAT clever .


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

So i got in. #46 Alhumdullilah.
Now have to wait for list of Wah Medical College.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> So i got in. #46 Alhumdullilah.
> Now have to wait for list of Wah Medical College.


Yeah I saw, So your full name is Ahsun Rizwan eh?

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to say Congrats .


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Yeah I saw, So your full name is Ahsun Rizwan eh?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Forgot to say Congrats .


Hahah Thanks man. :cool!:


----------



## M Amin Amjad (Jul 6, 2013)

If I ask one Question here related to my sort... Which private Medical college is best regarding USMLE Exam?? Then what will be answer? Yet how many Medical students got residency of their own interest in USA's Universities through these private medical colleges..??


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

Private medical colleges that prep you best for USMLE would be aku,ziauddin and shifa , but in the end when it comes to USMLE I've heard most of it comes down to person himself


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

M Amin Amjad said:


> If I ask one Question here related to my sort... Which private Medical college is best regarding USMLE Exam?? Then what will be answer? Yet how many Medical students got residency of their own interest in USA's Universities through these private medical colleges..??


Shifa college of medicine


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

masterh said:


> That is the funniest ranking I have ever seen.
> 
> LMDC above Shalamar. LOL, you are definitely kidding. And, even CMH is in turmoil because it isn't affiliated with UHS anymore.
> 
> ...


Why have you placed CMH above FMH? You said it yourself, CMH isn't even affiliated with UHS anymore....so by all means it shouldn't even be in this ranking, let alone above FMH


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Masterh ur impossible.lol


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

Please some one rank UCMD(UOL), RASHID LATIF and CONTINENTAL. Please describe which of them is best and why. Just make a ranking of these three colleges, that would be really helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Annaya (Sep 15, 2017)

masterh said:


> shaheryar harni said:
> 
> 
> > its yr point of view bcz you are studied in Shalimar medical college..I agree that shalimar medical is wonderful....but batches also matters....you can't compare one batch with 13 or 14 batches with each other....and lmdc has attached with one of the most running hospitals in lahore..
> ...


 howz avicenna medicl clg??? Please do tell me about it..?? I want to apply dere..?? Should i..??is it a good one??


----------

